# Removal of lymph nodes during surgery for thyroid cancer may be beneficial



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Removal of lymph nodes during surgery for thyroid cancer may be beneficial................

When thyroid cancer metastasizes, lymph nodes in the neck may be affected, but these lymph-node tumors can be tiny and may not be detected by ultrasounds done before surgery to remove the diseased thyroid - or even during the procedure itself.

Abstract here...........
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-12-lymph-nodes-surgery-thyroid-cancer.html


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> Removal of lymph nodes during surgery for thyroid cancer may be beneficial................
> 
> When thyroid cancer metastasizes, lymph nodes in the neck may be affected, but these lymph-node tumors can be tiny and may not be detected by ultrasounds done before surgery to remove the diseased thyroid - or even during the procedure itself.


Such was the case for me!

So I like reading this:

_In an international academic study published in the December issue of the journal Surgery, UCLA researchers and colleagues demonstrate that routine removal of neck lymph nodes during initial thyroid surgery for papillary cancer may lead to lower disease recurrence rates and lower levels of thyroglobulin, a thyroid tumor marker that can be an indicator of disease when elevated._


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Such was the case for me!
> 
> So I like reading this:
> 
> _In an international academic study published in the December issue of the journal Surgery, UCLA researchers and colleagues demonstrate that routine removal of neck lymph nodes during initial thyroid surgery for papillary cancer may lead to lower disease recurrence rates and lower levels of thyroglobulin, a thyroid tumor marker that can be an indicator of disease when elevated._


And the very reason for posting the abstract; I liked to read that also. Once you are in there, why not do a good job of it like you should? That's my philosophy.

Are you continuing to feel better and better each day?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am feeling better, thanks so much for asking.

I actually felt fantastic on 100 mcgs of Synthroid (even though my FT4 and FT3 were low...go figure!), but my surgeon and endo chatted and neither are happy with my TSH (last labs it was in the low 40s), so they both agreed to bump me up to 137 mcgs.

On that level, while I'm doing great physically, I am dealing with feelings of low-level anxiety. It's hard to tease out how much of it is the medication and how much of it is the holidays and the stress that comes along with that. The anxiety is certainly not unmanageable, so I'm just trying to plow through the holidays and see how things shake out in the new year.

The best news, for me, is that I was able to hit the four mile mark on my last jog and I'm back to riding "as normal," both of which help tremendously with the anxiety stuff.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> I am feeling better, thanks so much for asking.
> 
> I actually felt fantastic on 100 mcgs of Synthroid (even though my FT4 and FT3 were low...go figure!), but my surgeon and endo chatted and neither are happy with my TSH (last labs it was in the low 40s), so they both agreed to bump me up to 137 mcgs.
> 
> ...


Have a look at your ferritin; that can cause anxiety and also poor efficacy of your thyroxine replacement "if" low.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Will do, thanks!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Will do, thanks!!!


And let us know.


----------



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

Andros said:


> Have a look at your ferritin; that can cause anxiety and also poor efficacy of your thyroxine replacement "if" low.
> 
> Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


"Recent studies have shown that under experimental conditions ferrous sulfate (iron) may reduce the gastrointestinal absorption of orally administered levothyroxine sodium in patients with primary hypothyroidism. "
isn't that suggesting that taking iron supplements might make the thyroxine less effective?? I'm confused. I haven't had my ferritin checked for a while, but had been around 10 for a year or so until I managed to get it up to 25. I'm reluctant to take iron tabs now in case it interferes with thyroxine absorption. I must read that flyer in detail when my brain gets over its current flu fog!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Catnap said:


> "Recent studies have shown that under experimental conditions ferrous sulfate (iron) may reduce the gastrointestinal absorption of orally administered levothyroxine sodium in patients with primary hypothyroidism. "
> isn't that suggesting that taking iron supplements might make the thyroxine less effective?? I'm confused. I haven't had my ferritin checked for a while, but had been around 10 for a year or so until I managed to get it up to 25. I'm reluctant to take iron tabs now in case it interferes with thyroxine absorption. I must read that flyer in detail when my brain gets over its current flu fog!


This happens to be true and we usually suggest that iron and calcium supplements be taken 4 to 5 hours away from thyroxine replacement.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool!!!!! That study was done by my surgeon, Dr. Yeh!!! He is amazing! Thanks for posting, that is useful information.

Lynn



Andros said:


> Removal of lymph nodes during surgery for thyroid cancer may be beneficial................
> 
> When thyroid cancer metastasizes, lymph nodes in the neck may be affected, but these lymph-node tumors can be tiny and may not be detected by ultrasounds done before surgery to remove the diseased thyroid - or even during the procedure itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Cool!!!!! That study was done by my surgeon, Dr. Yeh!!! He is amazing! Thanks for posting, that is useful information.
> 
> Lynn


Wow!!! That "is" cool; I could not agree more!! You are so fortunate to have had this man for your surgery!


----------

